# Bongo's BOMB Newb Grow



## Bongofury (Mar 30, 2015)

My seeds came in and my vegging tent is all set up. I'm ready to start the seeds tomorrow. I've learned that "reading here" that the seeds don't need much light. With that said I was going to keep my (8) T5 4' bulbs Very high, all the way up for a few days then lower the lights to within 3" or so. 24/7. Where am I going wrong lol:stoned:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2015)

Most T5s with over 4 bulbs have switches to only run part of the bulbs.  So shut off as many as you can and still have light.  Have a small fan that blows gently on the plants when they get above ground.

Do you have some kind of seed starter mix?


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 31, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Most T5s with over 4 bulbs have switches to only run part of the bulbs.  So shut off as many as you can and still have light.  Have a small fan that blows gently on the plants when they get above ground.
> 
> Do you have some kind of seed starter mix?



Yes I do have seed starter mix. Thanks Hemp Goddess. That is what I needed to know.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 1, 2015)

I planted my seeds last night. I used kegger cups with holes drilled in the bottom. I marked the cups and planted 5 regular AK 47 seeds and 10 feminized THC bomb seeds. 
I should post some pics of my veg tent if anyone is interested.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

Very cool, green mojo for the babies. I like a couple of holes up from the bottom too.

Let us see the sprouts... exciting stuff.  I have never had AK47 but have always heard great things about it.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm ALWAYS interested Bongo . Positive vibes bro . What size Tent do you have to Flower 15 Plants in? ( If all girls)


----------



## Kraven (Apr 1, 2015)

Gratz, get your grow on man, green mojo :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I'm ALWAYS interested Bongo . Positive vibes bro . What size Tent do you have to Flower 15 Plants in? ( If all girls)


 
Stank....something is wrong....you and I are in agreement!

Ten of the seeds are fems and 5 regular, so probably 12-13 females.  That is going to take a fair amount of space. Do you have enough room for that many plants?  Do you have the time to care for that many?


----------



## next (Apr 1, 2015)

I want pictures!


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 2, 2015)

The tent is only a 2'X4'. I figure it will hold 8 plants in 3 gallon pots. When the time comes I have  another growing area for flowering that will hold 9 plants in 3 gallon pots. I figure I can veg in the flowering area for a few weeks or so with 9 plants. That leaves 6 in the tent to veg, that is if all the seeds grow and all the AK 47's are female. 

When I harvest the 1st crop I will switch the tent plants to flowering area and have some clones in the tent.

Then I may switch to tomatoes cause I'll have enough weed to last for a long time.:woohoo:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2015)

Just because a given space will hold x number of pots does not mean that you should put that many in them.  I am thinking that 8 vegging plants is going to be quite a bit and you have almost twice that--15.  

I didn't quite understand your plan with flowering part of them and leaving some of them in veg longer?  Are you going to veg those 6 left in veg for 4 months?  How large is your flowering space?  I have a space almost 20 sq ft and never put more than 8 plants in that.  I cannot stress enough that too many plants in a space will result in less harvest and looser airier bud.  What you yield is pretty much determined by your light and other conditions.  More plants does not mean more yield, but it can mean less.

When growing from clones you can put plants into flowering while they are still small and get more in a space.  Seed however is going to take what it takes.  The plant will not start flowering until it is sexually mature, regardless of the light schedule.  Putting a plant into 12/12 before it is ready usually results in stretched plants with fewer bud sites.  So, keeping them in 24/7 light until they are ready is always a better choice.

And do not count your chickens before they hatch.  It is great to be hopeful, but this is a long process and a hundred things can come along to trip you up along the way.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 2, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Just because a given space will hold x number of pots does not mean that you should put that many in them.  I am thinking that 8 vegging plants is going to be quite a bit and you have almost twice that--15.
> 
> I didn't quite understand your plan with flowering part of them and leaving some of them in veg longer?  Are you going to veg those 6 left in veg for 4 months?  How large is your flowering space?  I have a space almost 20 sq ft and never put more than 8 plants in that.  I cannot stress enough that too many plants in a space will result in less harvest and looser airier bud.  What you yield is pretty much determined by your light and other conditions.  More plants does not mean more yield, but it can mean less.
> 
> ...




I meant putting some of the plants in the flowering area but keeping them in the veg state of 24/7. Leave the rest in the tent vegging for a longer period. 

I just figured all the seeds would not pop up. Lets see how many do. I think I will have fewer than 15 and I can always plant a few outside if all the seeds pop up.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 3, 2015)

I want to post a few pics but i'm leery of LEO getting info from them. Please advise.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2015)

If you post from your phone, there is something, GPS?, that you should turn off.

However, I am always amazed that people are paranoid about posting pics.  So, curiosity makes me ask this--how exactly do you believe that the police could find out that a pic was even in their jurisdiction and if it was, who it belonged to?

Even if you had some kind of GPS tag on your pic, law enforcement is so localized that it would take a cop from YOUR locale checking the GPS on every picture on every forum that posts pictures hoping to find someone in their jurisdiction....I have been posting pictures on here since 2006.  I feel perfectly safe doing it.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 3, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If you post from your phone, there is something, GPS?, that you should turn off.
> 
> However, I am always amazed that people are paranoid about posting pics.  So, curiosity makes me ask this--how exactly do you believe that the police could find out that a pic was even in their jurisdiction and if it was, who it belonged to?
> 
> Even if you had some kind of GPS tag on your pic, law enforcement is so localized that it would take a cop from YOUR locale checking the GPS on every picture on every forum that posts pictures hoping to find someone in their jurisdiction....I have been posting pictures on here since 2006.  I feel perfectly safe doing it.



When I right click on my pics, properties pops up and has my name in there. That is why I am paranoid. Also, I'm not a computer whizz by no means at all and I do not know if my name is still there when I post a pic.  

Thank you Hemp Goddess for making me feel a little better about posting a pic.


----------



## zem (Apr 3, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If you post from your phone, there is something, GPS?, that you should turn off.
> 
> However, I am always amazed that people are paranoid about posting pics.  So, curiosity makes me ask this--how exactly do you believe that the police could find out that a pic was even in their jurisdiction and if it was, who it belonged to?
> 
> Even if you had some kind of GPS tag on your pic, law enforcement is so localized that it would take a cop from YOUR locale checking the GPS on every picture on every forum that posts pictures hoping to find someone in their jurisdiction....I have been posting pictures on here since 2006.  I feel perfectly safe doing it.



yeah and then, say for the sake of argument that they would go through the trouble, how would they know that it's not some guy posting fake pics, or posting from another place than his grow place etc... I think that there are cops roaming growing sites looking for something interesting, like someone with a huge commercial op, i think that large grow ops might be more risky, but a guy growing in his basement, nowadays, is a boring useless piece of info for cops imo. btw, don't any cops  smoke up?


----------



## zem (Apr 3, 2015)

:rofl: now I'm imagining cops busting you with these 4 cups


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 3, 2015)

zem said:


> :rofl: now I'm imagining cops busting you with these 4 cups



OK I get it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 4, 2015)

The big thing is not to do something stupid like take a picture with something in the background that could identify you--anything with your name or address on it.

I can't really see how your ventilation is set up, but do not hook up the carbon filter until you need it.  It restricts the flow of the fan and has a limited life.

As soon as the seeds sprout, take off the plastic cover and get a small oscillating fan blowing gently on them, like a very light summer breeze.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks Hemp Goddess. Your the greatest.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 4, 2015)

The filter is as high as it can be in the tent and exhaust thru the top vent hole. I do have the exhaust fan running as it is helping me control the temp. It's 75 in there. I must be doing something right as THE 1ST PLANT SPROUTED BEAUTIFUL LITTLE LEAVES.:aok: It's about 1/2" or so out of the soil. I'm keeping the soil damp but not soaked.

I know I made a big mistake planting too many seeds at once but I'll do something. :headbang2::headbang2:


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 4, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> The filter is as high as it can be in the tent and exhaust thru the top vent hole. I do have the exhaust fan running as it is helping me control the temp. It's 75 in there. I must be doing something right as THE 1ST PLANT SPROUTED BEAUTIFUL LITTLE LEAVES.:aok: It's about 1/2" or so out of the soil. I'm keeping the soil damp but not soaked.
> 
> I know I made a big mistake planting too many seeds at once but I'll do something. :headbang2::headbang2:



What THG was saying is that you should remove the filter but keep the fan.  The plants will emit no odor for several weeks, so the filter isn't doing any good right now.  And since the filter only has X amount of usable life in it, you're using it up unnecessarily.  It's also decreasing the exhaust flow.  When you get close to flowering, then use the filter.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 4, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> What THG was saying is that you should remove the filter but keep the fan.  The plants will emit no odor for several weeks, so the filter isn't doing any good right now.  And since the filter only has X amount of usable life in it, you're using it up unnecessarily.  It's also decreasing the exhaust flow.  When you get close to flowering, then use the filter.



OK I see. I will fix it pronto. Thanks mindtrip.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 4, 2015)

I disconnected the filter from the exhaust elbow. Found 3 more THC Bombs sprouting. :evil: I gotta tell ya, When I started this project I had NO idea what is involved in a proper indoor grow. Wow, what an education. :farm: Thanks everyone...:aok:


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 4, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> I disconnected the filter from the exhaust elbow. Found 3 more THC Bombs sprouting. :evil: I gotta tell ya, When I started this project I had NO idea what is involved in a proper indoor grow. Wow, what an education. :farm: Thanks everyone...:aok:



I'm right there with ya!  I'm just over a month into my first grow and I can't begin to tell you how much I've learned from everyone on here.  When I first got the idea, I never thought I'd be doing much more than watering a plant in a pot while keeping a light on it.  Lots to learn here!


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 4, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> I'm right there with ya!  I'm just over a month into my first grow and I can't begin to tell you how much I've learned from everyone on here.  When I first got the idea, I never thought I'd be doing much more than watering a plant in a pot while keeping a light on it.  Lots to learn here!



LOL that's what I thought. A Little water and a little light.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> LOL that's what I thought. A Little water and a little light.



Don't get me wrong...it is that simple. If all you want to do is grow a plant! but if you wanna make it produce to its potential and harvest enough dank to be worth it, then yes it's a little more involved than just a little light and a little water! Lol. The good news is you've found the best place to refine your skills and hopefully help spread your newly learned skills to other new growers out there!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 5, 2015)

I have an opposite opinion than HighBrix and say, "Yes, it is that hard."  This is about a 4 month process and there can be a hundred things that trip you up along the way.  Growing cannabis is not like having an indoor house plant or growing tomatoes outdoors.  Tomatoes and houseplants are that simple, but cannabis has very specific needs and wants.  And there is a vast difference between something "working" and something "working well".  Yes, you can grow plants with little food and little light and end up with several grams at the end of your 4 months.  Or you could invest in good nutrients and a dialed in grow space and end up with ounces.

While I believe that growing cannabis IS difficult, the rewards are great.  There is nothing like growing your own.  There is nothing like being able to pick out strains that YOU want to grow.  IMO, all the work, time, effort, and money you put into it you will reap back.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 5, 2015)

So far 7 THC bombs and 1 AK47 have hatched :clap:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

i smoke weed in my yard when they drive by last thing I care about is a picture i mean here at the hempfest we smoke weed standing beside cops


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 5, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> i smoke weed in my yard when they drive by last thing I care about is a picture i mean here at the hempfest we smoke weed standing beside cops



WOW, you win a cookie.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 5, 2015)

I bought some nutes at a local plant growing supply. I bought Roots Organic made by Aurora. One bottle for grow and one for flower. Buddha Grow and Buddha Bloom. How did I do?


----------



## Kraven (Apr 5, 2015)

While I cant comment on your nute choice, I do know that MJ needs a nute program that is "tailored" to it's needs which are more specific than most annuals. Good luck, I'm excited to see your grow.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 8, 2015)

If they offer a micronutrient solution, I'd get that as well. Oh and with organics its a good idea to feed the microbes as well, they love molasses!  I also like to use hygrozyme as well! It is an enzyme that keeps your medium clean by eating used nutrient salts and replenishing them into useable nutes for the plant to uptake! It's a staple in my organic garden. Just remember if you wanna stay organic, then no synthetic nutes can ever be used. As they will kill microbes that live in your soil and feed your plants. I think umbra said it best! "Feed the soil, not the plants", hope I didnt misquote him! Lol


----------



## next (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just thought I could pass on some information about hygrozyme, Hushpuppy was kinda enough to pass it on to me.

"Hygrozyme is beneficial to all grows whether organic or synthetic (in my opinion) But in the early stages of seedlings, and even through early veg, it isn't very important, especially if you are managing your microbe herd well.

The key to hygrozyme is what it actually is. When microbes break down raw materials and make them available to the plants (a process called chelation), They actually use enzymes that they produce in their bodies to do the chelation process. The enzymes are what actually do the work of chelation. Hygrozyme is the enzymes from these beneficial microbes, which has been farmed and extracted from beneficial microbes, and bottled.

When you add hygrozyme to a medium of hydro application, these enzymes float around and do the same things that they would do if they were being spit out by the microbes that you put in the soil. It is, however, a little more random than the way the microbes would do it. But for your application, where you have seedlings in basically innert medium, the enzymes are just sitting there doing nothing because there is nothing for them to do.

On the other hand, if you are also adding microbes to the medium, then they are going to the plant and forming a symbiosis with the plant at the roots. There still isn't much for them to do yet as there is nothing there for them to chelate other than the medium itself. But once you begin feeding the plants the organic materials, the microbes will go to work grabbing the elements and making them available to the plants.

Later in the grow, as the plants get very big and their demands ffor nutrients goes waay up, the microbe herd may not be able to keep up. At that point the enzymes in the hygrozyme may be quite beneficial as it supplements what the microbes are able to do. The hygrozyme is also good at binding with and locking out some of the more useless chemicals in the medium that may be detrimental to the plant. Although this benefit is far more useful for synthetic grows than organic grows as there is more likely to be a significant amount of unused chems in the synthetic nutrients such as salts.

Since you do seem to be fully organic, I would read up on microbe herd health and focus on taking care of them as they are the caretakers of the plant. I would still use the hygrozyme but only during the flowering when it would really be helpffull as that stuff is quite expensive."


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> I bought some nutes at a local plant growing supply. I bought Roots Organic made by Aurora. One bottle for grow and one for flower. Buddha Grow and Buddha Bloom. How did I do?


 
These are organic nutrients.  So, EVERYTHING (and I do mean everything) that goes into your grow is going to have to be organic.  Synthetic nutrients are chelated, a process that makes the food available to the plants (if the pH is correct).  Organic nutrients are not chelated and need to be broken down by microbes that grow in the soil to be usable to the plant.  Anything non-organic can kill the healthy microbe herd, which is turning "stuff" into food.   

I did not have great luck with the Buddha line, so only used it once, but others do just fine.  Remind me what soil you used?


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 9, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> These are organic nutrients.  So, EVERYTHING (and I do mean everything) that goes into your grow is going to have to be organic.  Synthetic nutrients are chelated, a process that makes the food available to the plants (if the pH is correct).  Organic nutrients are not chelated and need to be broken down by microbes that grow in the soil to be usable to the plant.  Anything non-organic can kill the healthy microbe herd, which is turning "stuff" into food.
> 
> I did not have great luck with the Buddha line, so only used it once, but others do just fine.  Remind me what soil you used?



Happy Frog


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 9, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> These are organic nutrients.  So, EVERYTHING (and I do mean everything) that goes into your grow is going to have to be organic.  Synthetic nutrients are chelated, a process that makes the food available to the plants (if the pH is correct).  Organic nutrients are not chelated and need to be broken down by microbes that grow in the soil to be usable to the plant.  Anything non-organic can kill the healthy microbe herd, which is turning "stuff" into food.
> 
> I did not have great luck with the Buddha line, so only used it once, but others do just fine.  Remind me what soil you used?



What about Fox Farms nutes


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2015)

I would go ahead and use the nutes you have. No reason to not. I used Roots line when i first started.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 9, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I would go ahead and use the nutes you have. No reason to not. I used Roots line when i first started.



Well um, well I a, well I went ahead and bought the Fox Farms too. Well there you have it. I gotta tell ya, I'm really, really good at spending  money. 

I've made up my mind. I'm going to take your advise The Hemp Goddess. Yes, I'm going to keep the best looking plants and possibly keeping both AK47's and 3 THC bombs a total of 5. Please don't tell me I gotta throw away more.:cry::cry::cry:  What would YOU do? 

BTW all the plants are sweeet:farm:.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 9, 2015)

Sounds like a great plan, you just upped your harvest by decreasing plant count, congrats, I know that's the hardest thing to do, I used to try and find a discreet location and just plant it and leave it, aka sacrificing it to the gods. Someone will run across it and find a lost treasure! Well that was when I first started growing and wasted plants, now I just kill em and I sleep just fine, kind of morbid I know, lol!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2015)

I didn't mean to discourage you from using the Roots, just want to make sure you understand that organic means organic.  Kind of like being pregnant--you cannot be "kinda organic".

Fox Farm nutes are not organic, so you will need to be checking your pH.  Also start out with a low dose of nutrients when you first start feeding.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I didn't mean to discourage you from using the Roots, just want to make sure you understand that organic means organic.  Kind of like being pregnant--you cannot be "kinda organic".
> 
> Fox Farm nutes are not organic, so you will need to be checking your pH.  Also start out with a low dose of nutrients when you first start feeding.



You did not discourage me THG. The roots was available locally and I bought it knowing that my better half can use it for her tomatoes. Then I kept reading and decided on Fox Farms for the first grow. Besides, I liked the pictures of the Fox, the tomato and I really liked the tiger. 

Thanks for the tip on checking the ph with non organic nutes. :aok: I'll do it.

Every one of the plants look great and are just about ready to develope another set of leaves. The AK 47 plants are just a little smaller.

They all look great even though half of them are still in the waist cans. The other half in kegger cups. The are all equally big. 

The kegger cups are further away from the light. I can only lower the lights to an inch above the oscillating fan. The ones in the garbage cans are 12" or so away from 8 t5 lights, The kegger cup a little further. Its 82 degrees in the tent. PH is 65.

See Ya and thanks :farm:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2015)

Any plants that are smaller need to be set on something so that they are at the same height as the larger plants.  If not, the bigger ones closr to the light will continue to get bigger and shade the others.  You want to try and keep an even canopy all the time.  I would turn off 4 of the T5s.  You do not need all 8 tubes lit yet.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 11, 2015)

Will do THG. My smaller fans were delivered today along with a humidity gauge.  The Fox Farms nutes came too but I won't use those for 2-1/2 weeks yet and only 1/2 strength for the 1st few times.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2015)

When the cotyledons yellow and fall of is when I usually start food unless I am in super soil.  And then I would start at 1/4 strength.  It is easy to give a plant more food, but overfeeding can kill them.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 11, 2015)

I think my plants need more light. The stalks are skinny and it seems they won't support the leaves. I got smaller fans and I was able to  lower the t5's to within 4" or so from the plant tops, but I am still on 4 t5s. I think i should also turn on the other 4.

The leaves are over an inch long or so. They are growing fast but the stalks are skinny.


----------



## next (Apr 11, 2015)

The distance between the internodes (branches), tells you if they are stretching for the light. Skinny stems means they don't have enough air movement to need to be strong.. If your fan is gently moving your plants, they will strengthen their stems. If there is no wind, there is no need.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 12, 2015)

next said:


> The distance between the internodes (branches), tells you if they are stretching for the light. Skinny stems means they don't have enough air movement to need to be strong.. If your fan is gently moving your plants, they will strengthen their stems. If there is no wind, there is no need.



I have good air movement.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 12, 2015)

Get the light  close.   I have a 4' 4 tube T5 and do not get stretch.  If they are stretching, it is most likely because the light is too far away, not because there is not enough of it, especially since the plants are small.

This is also another reason that we do not want to transplant too early.  When you transplant, you can bury the stem up to the leaves if you have some initial stretch.  Make sure you have a fan gently blowing on them.


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 12, 2015)

Wait till they pop, then put your floros the standard 2-4 inches. Up to an inch or so once theyre a week old. Just dont let them touch. My opinion&#128522;


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 12, 2015)

They are now approximately 2 to 3 inches from the lights and all 8 lights are on. I watered yesterday. No water today. 78 degrees and 31% humidity. The plants look great and all are on their 2nd set of leaves.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 13, 2015)

THG, :ciao: I am assuming the ROOTS nutes will be easier to work with than the non organic Fox products due to the fact, er "assumption" that the organic nutes will hold the PH at steadier levels.?  :cool2::watchplant:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes that's correct bong o! I know I'm not THG, but I can answer that one! Lol


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 13, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Yes that's correct bong o! I know I'm not THG, but I can answer that one! Lol



Thanks brother. I'm gonna use the roots and set the Fox Farms aside for the next time when I have more experience. No sense making it harder the 1st time. :guitar::farm:


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 13, 2015)

I also wanted to mention I regret transplanting from the kegger cups too early.  I'll never do that again. Even though, everything still looks good so far. :farm:


----------



## blowinthatloud (Apr 13, 2015)

I use FF nutes an have good success as long as you follow the DIRECTIONS!! it is potent if used to strong of a dose, so just start off say 1/4 of a dose and work your way up to the dosage that you need, your plants will tell you if they need more or less an its always easier to add then it is to take away..Green MOJO to you an the ladies...BtL


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks btl. Good info.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 15, 2015)

My plants are 16 days old now. Do I transplant the remainder of them in 3 gallon pots now or wait a bit longer?

They all look strong and are on their 3rd tier of leaves. Overall about 3" tall and look much better since I lowered the lights to within 3" or so and turned all 8 bulbs on.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2015)

Can you take a picture?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 15, 2015)

If they are only on their 3rd set of leaves, I would not transplant them yet.  However, like Rosebud said, how about a picture?


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 15, 2015)

Ok here they are. This is just before watering. I water every other day.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 15, 2015)

learn to tell how dry/wet they are by weight of cup...........


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 15, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> learn to tell how dry/wet they are by weight of cup...........



Yes, I've read that. Thanks :lama: I have no scale though


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 15, 2015)

How many plants would I need to grow yield 2 ounces? That would last me a year or more.  :baby:


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 15, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> Yes, I've read that. Thanks :lama: I have no scale though


 

lift the cup before you water it........ then feel how heavy it is after watering compared to the unwatered plant......... lift pot/cup and learn to tell how heavy/lite they are.......... no scale needed..... your the scale...... it's an easy way to learn when your plants need water.......... try it.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 15, 2015)

I see. I'll try it.


----------



## next (Apr 15, 2015)

I weigh my plants sometimes -.-


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2015)

I think that I would let them get a bit bigger before I transplanted them.  They are looking nice--give them a chance to put on a little size.  You may need to water every day.  Do not pick a water schedule, but give the plants water when they need it.  They do look a bit dry in the pic.  I would also try to get something opaque around the cups.  You should plant in containers that are not clear.  Light can and does cause algae to grow.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 16, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I think that I would let them get a bit bigger before I transplanted them.  They are looking nice--give them a chance to put on a little size.  You may need to water every day.  Do not pick a water schedule, but give the plants water when they need it.  They do look a bit dry in the pic.  I would also try to get something opaque around the cups.  You should plant in containers that are not clear.  Light can and does cause algae to grow.



Thanks THG. I"ll get some duct tape on those cups pronto.:bolt:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2015)

That will work just fine.  A lot of us use colored kegger cups for seedlings.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 16, 2015)

The clear ones were cheaper lol. Not in the long run though.

I worked on the flowering room today. Filter up as high as i can get it. Ridged 6" duct does a 180 into the lamp fixture at the light socket side. I did it this way so I can slide the glass fixture cover in easy. The light is centered in the grow area and just a few inches lower than the filter. Out of the light, then a 90 down into the fan. Next is a 90 thru the wall.

The set up is fixed. I'll raise and lower the plants as needed. As you can probably tell by now, I just took a puff. :cool2:

Should I put the ballast inside or outside the grow area? I'm asking now as I'm real tired of making mistakes.


----------



## next (Apr 16, 2015)

If I had a choice, outside the tent for sure. Doubt you need any extra heat in there, also you don't want to risk getting it wet.

Green mojo my friend


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 17, 2015)

Either way is okay.  In my flowering space, the ballast is in the space--no real good place to put it outside the closet.  In my 32 x 32 tent, it is outside the tent.

That is a lot of turns with some kind of light-weight ducting.  Disconnect the filter and let the fan pull the air directly into the light.  Do not use the filter until you need it, usually when you get to flowering.  Filters have a finite life and restrict the flow of the fan, so do not connect them or use them until you need them to control odor.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 17, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Either way is okay.  In my flowering space, the ballast is in the space--no real good place to put it outside the closet.  In my 32 x 32 tent, it is outside the tent.
> 
> That is a lot of turns with some kind of light-weight ducting.  Disconnect the filter and let the fan pull the air directly into the light.  Do not use the filter until you need it, usually when you get to flowering.  Filters have a finite life and restrict the flow of the fan, so do not connect them or use them until you need them to control odor.



This IS the flowering area I am talking about. It is not a tent. No way to get around all the bends. It is what it is. I will put the ballast inside the flowering area way up high. No way to get it wet. I'm not quite finished with the flowering area but I will be soon. gotta connect the fan yet. 

I took your advise and disconnected the filter from the fan in my veg tent. 

Looks like I can use the filter in the veg tent for a spare in the  flowering area. Thanks THG for all the great info.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 18, 2015)

I transplanted the remaining 4 plants into 2 gallon pots.  They were starting to  look kinda sad and I figured they needed some fresh Happy Frog soil. 

The roots were plentiful, all the way to the bottom of the cup and lots of them. 

I took care to cut the cup vertically to the bottom and cut the bottom of the cup off. Then I gently put them in their new home with the Happy Frog filled and a hole in the new soil deep enough so the seed starter soil still in tact with the plant fit into the new soil, watered and back in the tent.

I have read here that the vegg period ranges from 1 to 2 months. I can see my plants will not be ready for the flower stage in another 2 weeks.

Also, how long can a plant be kept in the vegg period? Can I take maybe 4 plants into the flower stage leaving 6 to vegg? I really hate to toss any plants as they all look so good.

I can see now what you guys are talking about regarding space and too many plants. 

Could I put say 4 plants in the flower area and continue to vegg with the 600 watt light?

Just wondering.

I still plan on planting a few outside. I have read here that this will make the plant do funky things but what the heck, better than tossing them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2015)

It sounds like you did a good job transplanting.  Done carefully, you should get very little transplant shock.

You can actually veg a plant indefinitely.  So yes, some can go into 12/12 now and others later.  This is the way I always grow.  Cycling plants into the flowering room at intervals so that I have something to harvest every 2-4 weeks.  About the only problem with keeping in veg is that they can get big and unruly if you let them go too long.  Basically, mother plants are plants kept in veg.

Plants that are in veg and are moved outside do not necessarily have to do funky things.  What sometimes happens is that plants start to flower and then reveggs before it flowers again.  Revegging causes some funky looking plants, but the "funky" is normal and not cause for alarm.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

Sounds like your on the right track Bong, Green mojo


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 18, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It sounds like you did a good job transplanting.  Done carefully, you should get very little transplant shock.


 Thanks THG. I tried to be very careful.



The Hemp Goddess said:


> You can actually veg a plant indefinitely.  So yes, some can go into 12/12 now and others later.


I'll give them a few more weeks and then into the flowering chamber. 



The Hemp Goddess said:


> This is the way I always grow.  Cycling plants into the flowering room at intervals so that I have something to harvest every 2-4 weeks.  About the only problem with keeping in veg is that they can get big and unruly if you let them go too long.  Basically, mother plants are plants kept in veg.


 Cool to hear.



The Hemp Goddess said:


> Plants that are in veg and are moved outside do not necessarily have to do funky things.  What sometimes happens is that plants start to flower and then reveggs before it flowers again.  Revegging causes some funky looking plants, but the "funky" is normal and not cause for alarm.


 This is cool to hear also. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 18, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Sounds like your on the right track Bong, Green mojo



Thanks for the support Kravenhead :headbang2:


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 19, 2015)

I just finished the flowering room. I'm ready to go but I have a question. I got 2 bulbs with the 600 watt HPS light set up. The HPS High Output Digital with 90,000 lumens bulb and a MH High Output Digital with 60,000 lumens bulb. I'm thinking I use the HPS 90,000.

Whats the MH 60,000 lumens for? Vegging? :confused2:

Edit: I googled and found the answer. It is used for vegging plants. What is the advantage of florescent over MH?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 19, 2015)

Fluorescent lights are cheaper to run, they're cooler, they are way more efficient. Meaning lumens per watt. You can get the flouro light down really close to the canopy, like 3 inches. So you end up with less stretch.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 19, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Fluorescent lights are cheaper to run, they're cooler, they are way more efficient. Meaning lumens per watt. You can get the flouro light down really close to the canopy, like 3 inches. So you end up with less stretch.



OK thanks HighBrixMMJ.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 20, 2015)

There are a lot of different types of fluoro lighting.  Since none of the other type of fluoro bulbs or tubes even come close to being able to replace a MH, T5 is the lighting I am going to talk about.  IMO, the T5s are the only fluoros that can rival metal halide.  But really sure I would necessarily call them more efficient.  Metal halide and T5s emit about the same amount of lumens per watt, 90-100 lumens per watt (all other fluoros are around 65 or lower).  What I think gives the T5s an advantage over the MH is that they spread the light better and (because of that), they are easier to cool.  That enables you to get the plant canopy right up next to the light.  If you are growing large plants in veg, a MH may be better, because it does have a lot better penetrating power.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 20, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> There are a lot of different types of fluoro lighting.  Since none of the other type of fluoro bulbs or tubes even come close to being able to replace a MH, T5 is the lighting I am going to talk about.  IMO, the T5s are the only fluoros that can rival metal halide.  But really sure I would necessarily call them more efficient.  Metal halide and T5s emit about the same amount of lumens per watt, 90-100 lumens per watt (all other fluoros are around 65 or lower).  What I think gives the T5s an advantage over the MH is that they spread the light better and (because of that), they are easier to cool.  That enables you to get the plant canopy right up next to the light.  If you are growing large plants in veg, a MH may be better, because it does have a lot better penetrating power.



Thanks THG :cool2: This gives me an option to veg in 2 areas if I decided to. Just a thought.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 20, 2015)

I finally came to the realization, that the very experienced growers on this forum knew I was going to hit a wall when the plants started to get bigger. THG even warned me. THG was right. I know now that I cannot take care of 10 plants ALL SUMMER LONG. :cry:

I didn't mean it to be like this. I made a big mistake germinating all the seeds I bought. What the hell was I thinking. :confused2: I'm just too inexperienced. I dove into this new hobby head first in the shallow.    

So, this is what I did. I tossed 7 of the 10 plants. I kept 3 of the best THC Bomb plants and tossed the rest. I was going to keep the 2 AK47's too, but I figured for new grower like myself, why take the chance of one or both AK's turning out to be males. I don't need the drama. 

Anyway, I can always get a few more seeds for the next grow. So, there you have it. I feel better now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2015)

Unfortunately, the best school is the school of hard knocks.  Most of us learn by making mistakes.  And those of us that have grown for a long time have made our fair share, too.  Growing is tough.  Most of us come into it thinking it will be like growing tomatoes, but of course it isn't (darn).  Taking care of fewer plants better is certainly preferred over doing a half-assed job on a lot.  Sending green girl mojo your way for your AKs....as they could of course both be males.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2015)

We all learn the best lessons,the Hard Way.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the support THG and WeedHopper. I got to thinking too, what the hell would I have done with all that weed. Damn, what was I thinking.

How much bud do you think my 3 plants will grow? If every thing goes right that is. All I really want is an ounce or 2.

Man, these plants are growing fast and really healthy too. I had to raise the light another chain link. They are growing overnight. WOW.

Now I will have plenty enough space in my flowering area. I'm going to put 1 plant in the flowering area in the next week or so. I'm going to give all 3 plants a 1/4 dose of veg nutes with the next watering. They have had no nutes yet at all. 

Sound good so far?


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your toss, man.  If all goes to plan, you should get the yield you're after.  Just keep updating and asking for help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2015)

Estimating yield is simply a shot in the dark--there is NO way to give anyone any kind of estimate yields, especially for new growers.  It will be what it will be.  Make sure they are growing and not just stretching.  Stretching is when they are growing taller but with little new branching.  Growing is when they are growing new branches (budding sites) along with the height they are gaining.  You want the distance between the branches to be small.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 22, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Estimating yield is simply a shot in the dark--there is NO way to give anyone any kind of estimate yields, especially for new growers.  It will be what it will be.  Make sure they are growing and not just stretching.  Stretching is when they are growing taller but with little new branching.  Growing is when they are growing new branches (budding sites) along with the height they are gaining.  You want the distance between the branches to be small.



Got ya and thank you. These plants are bushy even though they are only approximately 6" tall. They are darn near as wide as they are tall. No space between the branches. I counted 2 sets of 5 finger leaves so far. I'll take a pic soon. BTW I decided not to nute them yet. Next watering I will. The directions say 2 to 3 teaspoons per gallon for seedlings and small plants for the first nute. I will use 1 teaspoon per gallon for the 1st nute.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 26, 2015)

27 days old today. I transplanted into 3 gallon pots yesterday and gave them a very small amount of veg nutes. I cut the pot away from the plants the same way i did the kegger cups.

The 3rd set of 7 section leaves are popping out now. Should I trim the big leaves off soon to get the light to the shoots? All 3 plants look the same. One just a little shorter.

I have been reading a lot since my last post. How does the plant look?

I figure 5 weeks of veg then to flower. I plan on the LST method over fimming for my 1st grow. 

Still reading.


----------



## zem (Apr 26, 2015)

plant is looking healthy :cool2:


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 26, 2015)

zem said:


> plant is looking healthy



:cool2: Thanks Zem.

That is 27 days from seed. I think they are looking good too. 

Next grow I will take the plants from the kegger cups straight to the 3 gallon pots after 2 weeks or more. Opaque kegger cups that is.  It was too difficult transplanting them baby's with so many roots.  

EDIT:  I just found this. http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/pruning.html So I guess I don't prune the shade leaves. Just yellow leaves. Where can I find more info on this subject?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 26, 2015)

LST'ing is a training method best suited after you top or FIM. Unless you plan on bending them over? The idea of the training is to make the plant grow outward and you train it to do so. The result is you have multiple shoots that are spread out so the light can penetrate down the plant better. This method will give you more top colas instead of one top cola. Since top colas tend to grow larger and denser due to receiving most of the nutes, and as well as getting the best light. All under growth is trimmed away as it just grows small popcorn buds and steals energy and nutes from the colas which will make for better buds! This is called pruning for yield. You're on the right track though, keep reading and educating yourself! Plants are looking good!


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 27, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> LST'ing is a training method best suited after you top or FIM. Unless you plan on bending them over? The idea of the training is to make the plant grow outward and you train it to do so. The result is you have multiple shoots that are spread out so the light can penetrate down the plant better. This method will give you more top colas instead of one top cola. Since top colas tend to grow larger and denser due to receiving most of the nutes, and as well as getting the best light. All under growth is trimmed away as it just grows small popcorn buds and steals energy and nutes from the colas which will make for better buds! This is called pruning for yield. You're on the right track though, keep reading and educating yourself! Plants are looking good!



Yes, bending them over. I have some paracord or I could use pipe cleaner to bend them over.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2015)

I would not be for putting those into flowering yet.  While they are very nice and healthy looking, they are still very small.  I would definitely fim.  Some plants do not do well with lst and I do not think that your plant looks like it is going to be bushy enough to take well to lst.  Or, you do not have to do anything to them--no lst, no fimming, just let them do their thing this first time.  

You are going to want fairly large plants if you plan on trimming up the bottom.  The way that plant is looking, I do not see you having to do this kind of trimming up.  I am thinking as this is your first go to keep it somewhat simply and just let them grow.  This will give you a better idea also of what to expect.  

I also think it is a good idea to put them into flowering when they are ready--after they have showed sexual maturity with alternating nodes or preflowers.  Do not rush going into flowering, it is counterproductive.  You are basically depriving the plant of 12 hours of light that it needs to veg.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 27, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I would not be for putting those into flowering yet.  While they are very nice and healthy looking, they are still very small.  I would definitely fim.  Some plants do not do well with lst and I do not think that your plant looks like it is going to be bushy enough to take well to lst.  Or, you do not have to do anything to them--no lst, no fimming, just let them do their thing this first time.
> 
> You are going to want fairly large plants if you plan on trimming up the bottom.  The way that plant is looking, I do not see you having to do this kind of trimming up.  I am thinking as this is your first go to keep it somewhat simply and just let them grow.  This will give you a better idea also of what to expect.
> 
> I also think it is a good idea to put them into flowering when they are ready--after they have showed sexual maturity with alternating nodes or preflowers.  Do not rush going into flowering, it is counterproductive.  You are basically depriving the plant of 12 hours of light that it needs to veg.



Great advise THG. :cool2::cool2:


----------



## Bongofury (May 1, 2015)

Would it be ok to put my little darling plants under the 600 watt MH bulb after being under the flouro's for a month? Let them veg another 2 weeks or so under the MH bulb. I,m curious and probably a little anxious to get them in their new home. But then again it may be a good thing. :cool2::farm:  

I know a few posts back I said the flower area was finished. Well, I forgot it needed a door. :lama: I finished the door today and the door needs painted flat white on the inside. 

After 3.5 days without water I fed the plants 1/4 nutes and 3 days later another 1/4 nutes. Tonite I just watered after 3 days. 2 Plants look really great but the one looks just a little sad. I hope the watering perks it up. I'm definately not over watering. Could be under watering but I don't think so,  I'm trying to give them the wet dry cycle. 

I'll take pics soon. Thanks


----------



## mindtrip (May 2, 2015)

You should be able to go to the MH without a problem at this point.

I used MH every day of vegging on my first grow and nearly fried them at the start, but once they were a few weeks old (like yours), they loved the MH.


----------



## Bongofury (May 2, 2015)

Thanks Mindtrip. :farm:

I have been reading plenty about trimming and I have decided not to trim. Photothiniisis '"' spelling"'" . Less yield with better taste and strength. 

I may LST for an even canopy if I need to. If I don't I won't. I'm not cloning this 1st grow either. I'm taking THG's advise and keep it simple. :farm:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 2, 2015)

If i we're you I'd take clones just in case you find that jack bang pow pheno!


----------



## Bongofury (May 2, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> If i we're you I'd take clones just in case you find that jack bang pow pheno!



Good advise. 2 of the plants are really nice and have a few nice stems that would make great clones. :farm:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 3, 2015)

When you take clones take shoots that are near the bottom of the plant, they root much better. And label them according to plant for example if you have plant A,B,C. Then label the close that came from each, cloneA, clone B cloneC. Once rooted place them in veg while the other plants finish flowering. When plants in the flower room are done move clones into the flower room. Once the first set of plants are dry and cured you can then determine which plant you like the best according to smell, taste, structure, and high. You will then take all clones from that plant only and this is how you hunt for a good pheno. You might decide that they were all no good, and want to try again. Or you may find a couple that you like. It's all the thrill of the hunt! Green mojo! And here's to a good pheno! :aok:


----------



## Bongofury (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for the good info HighBrix. If your gonna do it, do it right. Happy Pheno to you tooo. :farm: 

Plants are looking very healthy. The smallest of the 3 looks like it may be showing sex. Looks like a lovely Lady of 34 days of age. I'm no expert but I think they need a bit more vegging. Week or 2 maybe. :confused2: I'm in no hurry.

I'm almost finished with the flower area. 1 more coat of flat white and I'm finished in plenty of time to spare. 

I can see now, after all the equipment was installed there's not much room left. I hate to say you told me so.   I think I may put 2 into flower and leave 1 in veg for a while as the others flower. 

I also like HighBrix's idea of 3 clones. I still have a week or 2 to decide. :farm:


----------



## Bongofury (May 3, 2015)

I've been thinkin'.. OOOOhhh that's dangerous. Anyway, this is kinda like a grow journal. Maybe one of the mods could switch me over to the grow journal section and call it something like "Bongo's BOMB newb grow  :farm: ". Or something similar. 

If you want to learn what NOT to do in a grow, then this is the thread for you. :farm: :aok: My peeps set me straight.


----------



## Bongofury (May 6, 2015)

Looks like I ran into a problem. Just a review of what I did was I gave the plants 1/4 nutes. Let them go for about 3.5 days and watered again with 1/4 nutes again. let them go for about 4 full days trying the wet dry period. Everything looks great so far. Watered again with regular rain water which I have been using from day 1. Checked yesterday and the soil still seemed a little moist and plants looked ok. I let them go until today, the 5th day and the plants were slightly wilted and one plant had a few leaves like this. 

I watered again with 1/2 nutes today. 

I guess I have been doing a lot of reading and not everything you read is correct. I know now that 5 days is way too long between watering. I'm worried about the leaf condition. 

They are still in veg under the fluro's after 37 days.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> I've been thinkin'.. OOOOhhh that's dangerous. Anyway, this is kinda like a grow journal. Maybe one of the mods could switch me over to the grow journal section and call it something like "Bongo's BOMB newb grow :farm: ". Or something similar.
> 
> If you want to learn what NOT to do in a grow, then this is the thread for you. :farm: :aok: My peeps set me straight.


 
I (think I) can change it for you...so let me give it a go and see if we can wind up with this in the grow journal section with the title Bongo's BOMB Newb Grow


----------



## Bongofury (May 6, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I (think I) can change it for you...so let me give it a go and see if we can wind up with this in the grow journal section with the title Bongo's BOMB Newb Grow



Thanks THG :aok::aok: AWESOME. 

I have the make up of the ROOTS organics I have been using. 

ROOTS Budda Grow:

Bat GUANA
Kelp extracts (Ascophyilyum nodosum)
Soy protein hydrolynate
Molasses 
Worm castings
Yucca extract
.025% humic acid (derived from leonarlite)
I may not have the spelling correct as I can hardly read the label because I can't find my magnifying glass. bummer

ROOTS Trinity: The guy at the plant food store said this made the plant use the nutes better. He said to use this as a stableizer (sp)  

molasses 
yucca extract
quillaja extract
kelp extract (Ascophyilyum nodosum)
soy protein hydrolysat
aloe extract
.075% humic acid (derived from leonarlite)

Now that I typed this out I see a lot of the ingredients are the same. I'm speachless.

Humidity 69% Temp 72

I didn't measure PH today but I will. Dang.


EDIT: He said to use this as a stableizer (sp) I  meant to say catalyst.


----------



## mindtrip (May 6, 2015)

Bongo, can you put up some pictures of the tops of the plants?  Looking at new growth helps see where the plant is headed.

Yes, five days is too long in between.  It varies depending on a lot of conditions, but I've found that about 2.5-3 days between watering works best for mine.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2015)

With organics, your Ph should not be an issue unless it is _way_ out of whack. 

Don't believe everything that the guys in the grow store tell you.  Remember that they are salespeople and their first and foremost job is to get you to buy things....the more the better.  Interesting that they do have the pretty much the same ingredients, but in different proportions.  What did he mean by "stabilizer"?


----------



## Bongofury (May 6, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> Bongo, can you put up some pictures of the tops of the plants?  Looking at new growth helps see where the plant is headed.
> 
> Yes, five days is too long in between.  It varies depending on a lot of conditions, but I've found that about 2.5-3 days between watering works best for mine.



Yes it is. I was experimenting and it blew up on me. The plants look great except for the 1 plant has this burnt leaves thing.

Yes I can take some more pics mindtrip. give me a few. I just checked the ph at 65.


----------



## Bongofury (May 6, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> With organics, your Ph should not be an issue unless it is _way_ out of whack.
> 
> Don't believe everything that the guys in the grow store tell you.  Remember that they are salespeople and their first and foremost job is to get you to buy things....the more the better.  Interesting that they do have the pretty much the same ingredients, but in different proportions.  What did he mean by "stabilizer"?



CATALYST=Help the plant use the nutes he said. I've seen many of the other manufacturers of nutes has that 3rd bottle. Another newb mistake.

EDIT:

EDIT: He said to use this as a stableizer (sp) I  meant to say catalyst.


----------



## Bongofury (May 6, 2015)

1st pic is the affected plant.

then the other 2 plants.

Then all 3.


----------



## lyfespan (May 7, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> Thanks THG :aok::aok: AWESOME.
> 
> I have the make up of the ROOTS organics I have been using.
> 
> ...


Looks like you got a vegatative nute bottle and a bloom bottle, the trinity being bloom?
If you are running both together, I'm wondering what you ppms are? 

Pic looks like selective burn, meaning that with the ph as high as it is you're not getting something's and way too much of others. 

Let's try to get the ph stableized at around 5.8-6.2 drop the trinity out of the picture and up the other nutes to bring the color back around a lil.

Other than a lil confussion, looks like you're on the right track.


Another thought is the times between Waterings, seems a lil excessive, this lack of water and sudden nute uptake could also lend to the burning.


----------



## Bongofury (May 7, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> Looks like you got a vegatative nute bottle and a bloom bottle, the trinity being bloom?
> If you are running both together, I'm wondering what you ppms are?
> 
> Pic looks like selective burn, meaning that with the ph as high as it is you're not getting something's and way too much of others.
> ...



Thanks lyfespan. I will drop the trinity and water every 3 days. Trinity is not bloom. I have Roots bloom but not used yet. I will post up the bloom ingredients a little later.

These are going under the HID lights soon.

should i use mycorrhizal? I was thinking about it.


----------



## lyfespan (May 7, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> Thanks lyfespan. I will drop the trinity and water every 3 days. Trinity is not bloom. I have Roots bloom but not used yet. I will post up the bloom ingredients a little later.
> 
> These are going under the HID lights soon.
> 
> should i use mycorrhizal? I was thinking about it.



Rule of thumb, fix one issue, once stable, then you can start adding things. Otherwise you'll never know where or what your issues stem from.


----------



## Bongofury (May 7, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> Rule of thumb, fix one issue, once stable, then you can start adding things. Otherwise you'll never know where or what your issues stem from.



LOL just like drag racing. I just got back from the plant store. I explained my issue and he said it is not nute burn but rather a lack of nutrients. He also said I do not need the mycorrhizal as it is added to the Fox Farms Happy Frog soil that I used. 

He said I needed to buy nothing but rather use a full dose of nutes at the size my plants are which is 11".


----------



## Bongofury (May 7, 2015)

Sorry. I had to leave in the middle of an explanation.

OK, at 11", which today it's more like a lack of nutes as I told him I started slow with 1/4 nutes, but at that time they were 7 or 8". Anyway he said it's time to add a full dose of nutes, no more no less.

He also said at 11" these plants will be 3' high at harvest, so the taller they get in veg the taller they will be at harvest. 

I'm thinking of flipping these baby's tomorrow. They will be 39 days old 5 weeks 4 days. At the upper portion of the plants, where the base of the shoot meets the main stock, they have these like really skinny rabbit ears type things. Real small like maybe 1/8 or less. 

I have some questions.  

1.  Do I water with nutes before or after I flip them?  
2.  How close to the 600 watt HID light should the plant be?  I know the back of the hand method. I just want to get an idea.
3.  Do you think i'm EXCITED?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 7, 2015)

Make sure they're sexually mature before you flip. Do they have alternating nodes? Those little skinny rabbit ear type things are not pre flowers. Pre flowers look like a tear drop with two tiny white pistils coming out. Make sure that they are ready before you flip!


----------



## Bongofury (May 8, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Pre flowers look like a tear drop with two tiny white pistils coming out.



I found my magnifying glass and they have these but very very small. I water today and I'll wait till monday which is my next watering to flip.

Thanks for the info HighBrix. :headbang2::farm:

Thanks everyone for putting up with all my newb questions.


----------



## Bongofury (May 8, 2015)

I put the 600 watt HPS bulb in today along with the glass cover. I turned the inline fan and light on. I put the back of my hand right up to the glass and felt no excessive heat. I'm thinking I can put the canopy within 1" or 2" of the glass cover. Is this too close? Give it a little room for growing? These baby's are growing fast.

Still under the fluros


----------



## Bongofury (May 8, 2015)

Pics of the new flowering room. I will lower the plants as they grow as the ducting, lights, fan etc. are fixed. 

I think this area could do 4 plants in 3 gallon pots at the max. I have 3 plants to flower this grow and I will do only 2 plants at a time in the future. 

Enjoy the pics. Thanks


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 8, 2015)

Looks good brosef!  I love the hard ducting good call! Looks pro! Be careful, you're in deep, growing is very addicting! I got my popcorn, ready for the show!


----------



## Bongofury (May 8, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Looks good brosef!  I love the hard ducting good call! Looks pro! Be careful, you're in deep, growing is very addicting! I got my popcorn, ready for the show!



Dang HighBrix. Your last post was 666 :evil:

Thanks man. I gave the new system a trial run before I do the switcheroo flip. The temp with the light and fans on was 82 deg. I thought that was too high so I drilled abound 10 or 12 3/4" holes along the base to let more air in. The temp. came down 1 degree. I'll drill a few more holes lol. 

I'm still not quite ready. sheeeze I really want this grow to be successful. :farm::farm::headbang2::aok::bolt:


----------



## Bongofury (May 8, 2015)

I checked the temp lights off with fan running max. 72 deg. 42 RH without plants :watchplant:


----------



## mindtrip (May 8, 2015)

I know others have had luck putting the HPS closer to their canopy, but honestly for me, I've kept mine at 12-16".

Everything looks good man!


----------



## Bongofury (May 8, 2015)

Info with a compliment. Thanks mindtrip.:farm:


----------



## Bongofury (May 8, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Looks nice Bongofury, keep it simple and I am sure you will have a good grow.:joint:



Thanks MR1. Sound advise. :farm:


----------



## Grower13 (May 8, 2015)

looking good bongo........ I've always used a 600 watt HPS......... you can get plants really close to it as long as you got good air flow through the light.


----------



## Bongofury (May 8, 2015)

Thanks grower13. I must have great airflow as I can feel no significant heat with the back of my hand right up against the light. These plants are on the bushy side of bushy. I want to keep it that way. :farm::farm:


----------



## Bongofury (May 10, 2015)

61 days of veg and the plants are now in the flowering room. 

I could fit only 2 plants in there. How totally inexperienced I am to think it would fit more. I will prolly keep the 1 as a mother. 

The canopy is 3" or 4" from the light. I can lower them 3/4" or 1-1/2" at a time. Here is a pic. Enjoy.


----------



## mindtrip (May 10, 2015)

Looks good!  I hope you've got plenty of vertical room.  I thought my 5' tall tent would be plenty high enough...HA!  How wrong I was!


----------



## Bongofury (May 10, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> Looks good!  I hope you've got plenty of vertical room.  I thought my 5' tall tent would be plenty high enough...HA!  How wrong I was!



Thanks mindtrip. I have only 5' 3" of vertical room. We will see.


----------



## Bongofury (May 10, 2015)

These beautiful girls are 15" tall now. They Grew 4" in 2 1/2 to 3 days. 

I didn't mention that I fed them a full dose of veg and bloom nutes per directions for early blooming plants 2 days ago to give them a head start. I'm wondering if I should do this again for the next watering or go straight to strictly bloom nutes? 

I've been checking them hourly and they look great. :watchplant: :farm: Reaching for the 600 watts.


----------



## Bongofury (May 11, 2015)

Update:

I fed the 2 THC Bomb under the 600 watt HID 12/12 a full dose of veg and bloom nutes per directions for early blooming plants again today. 

The THC Bomb plants look great. 

I am keeping the 3rd THC Bomb in veg tent under the fluros 24/7 feeding it veg nutes.


----------



## Bongofury (May 11, 2015)

:watchplant::watchplant::fid::fid::hubba::banana::baby::aok:


----------



## lyfespan (May 12, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> 61 days of veg and the plants are now in the flowering room.
> 
> I could fit only 2 plants in there. How totally inexperienced I am to think it would fit more. I will prolly keep the 1 as a mother.
> 
> The canopy is 3" or 4" from the light. I can lower them 3/4" or 1-1/2" at a time. Here is a pic. Enjoy.



Don't know if you need the heat, but if you get that filter suspended things will work a lot better. Right now you are removing the coolest air which subsequently is drawing hot air down over your girl. You are fighting the natural convection of the room, heat rises .


----------



## Bongofury (May 12, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> Don't know if you need the heat, but if you get that filter suspended things will work a lot better. Right now you are removing the coolest air which subsequently is drawing hot air down over your girl. You are fighting the natural convection of the room, heat rises .



Thanks for the input. I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## Grower13 (May 12, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> Thanks for the input. I have no idea what you mean.


 

put your filter in the top......... heat rises........ you'll draw out the hottest air....... but it is in the top.  :48:


:48:


----------



## Bongofury (May 12, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> put your filter in the top......... heat rises........ you'll draw out the hottest air....... but it is in the top.  :48:
> 
> 
> :48:



The filter is as high as it will go. It is at the top of the universe. My temps are really good. 

Canopy 78

Base of the stalk 73 

Plants look good.


----------



## Bongofury (May 12, 2015)

scuuuuzz me but I have a vodka high going on right this second. A puff of skunk too. luv ya all


----------



## Grower13 (May 12, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> The filter is as high as it will go. It is at the top of the universe. My temps are really good.
> 
> Canopy 78
> 
> ...


 

I think he thought it was below your fan.........


----------



## Bongofury (May 13, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> I think he thought it was below your fan.........



got ya


----------



## Bongofury (May 14, 2015)

I've been thinkin'. OOOH NOOOO. 

I have this 3rd plant vegging under the fluro's. How long can I continue to veg this beautiful plant?

Here's another I thought of, could I put this plant outside in late summer or early fall? Would it react somewhat the same as putting in 12/12 under my 600 watt HPS bulb?

or would you put it outside now? That is if you were to want to put it outside. I'm only trying to save a little cash right now. What I really want to do is get another 600 watt HPS light. I can use the same tent, The duct is already done, The fan is hooked up and I have a new filter I can use thanks to THG for telling me to unhook it. Take out the fluro's and put in new light.

This is gettin' addicting 

A pic of the other 2 that are 4 days into the flower room. Front one looks a little a little sad. The one you can't see is perky. I switch em around next time :ciao: Helloo out there? :ciao:


----------



## next (May 20, 2015)

i see nothing!


----------



## Bongofury (May 21, 2015)

next said:


> i see nothing!



lol, I've been busy reading, reading, reading. The plants are awesome and bushy. I'll take a pic next time I water and nute, which is tomorrow. Thanks for the interest next. :cool2::farm:


----------



## mindtrip (May 23, 2015)

Still waiting for pic updates!


----------



## Bongofury (May 23, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> Still waiting for pic updates!



I have had an interesting week. My flower room was, that's right was in a closet within a closet. I was in the room where the closet is and my 9 year old granddaughter came in to greet me in an unexpected visit. The closet door was open and she eyeballed the lights gleaming out of the vents. I explained there were tomatoes growing in there. It's all I could think of at the time. 

This was last Saturday. I had no choice but to dismantle the grow room. I made it into a little play room for her. She loves it. 

What did I do with the 2 plants? I planted them outside still in the 3 gallon pots. Dug a hole and put pots and all in.

I was surely bummed out with only 1 plant left. I took the fluros out of the veg tent and installed the HPS lights and the vegging plant is now in the new flowering tent and ex veg tent.

When I finished all this work last Sunday, my better half said she had a surprise for me. She gave me 3 plants she didn't throw away. 1 THC bomb and the 2 AK47's. WOW was I surprised. She had them in her garden veg tent under her fluros 24/7 so they were in great shape. She starts her garden plants in there. She loves little surprises.

So I put them in the bloom tent. I now have 2 THC bombs and 2 AK47's in bloom for 1 week now. Its a little crowded but the AK's are somewhat small. I will need to make a scrog. 

I just could not take the chance of my GD saying at school that her GP was growing tomatoes in his closet. lol I was paranoid about that. 

I'm going to build a new bloom area in the garage this winter, which is under lock and key. 

I just didn't think this whole 1st grow out enough. 

The 2 THC bombs outside are thriving great. 

I will take pics today. 

I guess this was bad news good news. 

All the plants are female. :dancing:


----------



## Bongofury (May 23, 2015)

pics


----------



## Bongofury (May 31, 2015)

15th day after the flip. Lollypopped and LST'ed. Even canopy. Everything seems to be going fine so far. 2 on the left are THC bomb and 2 on the right are AK47.  

Enjoy, I know I am. :watchplant::watchplant::farm:


----------



## Norcentralorganic (Jun 1, 2015)

looks good, green mojo


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 2, 2015)

Norcentralorganic said:


> looks good, green mojo



Thanks Norcentralorganic. My lady's will be in their new home soon. My 4x4x7 tent arrived. When ever I get a chance to erect it I will post some pics.

A great BIG THANK YOU to the pros on this site who have helped me. I could not have gotten this far without them.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 2, 2015)

your getting the hang of the bondage.......... nice lollipoping job........ at 2 weeks into flower your stretch should end in a week or less. green mojo.........:48:


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 2, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> your getting the hang of the bondage.......... nice lollipoping job........ at 2 weeks into flower your stretch should end in a week or less. green mojo.........:48:



Thanks Grower. I also tied some of the branches up into the light via gently hooking them to the main stem.  I could have lollypopped more but, I just had to stop. 

Thanks for the stretching tip Grower. I'll be watching. :watchplant: 

I'm going to build walls and doors around the new tent. Actually build the structure and slide the tent in. I gotta keep the light out you know.


----------

